# Posting anywhere in canada......how true is this?



## Rebel_RN (18 Jul 2005)

I have recently started to doubt my decision about joining PRes and am more interested in joining the Reg's. I have discussed this at length with various family members and have received many tidbits of advice or concerns, nothing of what has been said influences me thus far as it is up to me to decide what I want for my life and only me that can decide. Now with that being said, i am looking at starting the process with my RC of joining Reg's infantry, i have asked where it is that I could be posted once all is said and done and received the stock answer of "where you are needed". So, I then explain this to my fiance,and he is more then willing to stand by my decision of joining and running the risk of being posted in a different province. I will have to make the move, if there is one to make, alone. He is tied to Sudbury with his job and can't make an out of province move with me. What I haven't been able to discern through the RC is what type of aid, if any would be available to me to see my fiance when I'm posted (again if it happens) out of province? and roughly how long would/could it last?

If anyone in the know could help me with this, i would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.

Rebel


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jul 2005)

The Leave Travel Allowance (LTA) is to visit your next-of-kin (NOK).   Since your fiance is not a family member, the only aid you would receive is if he lives in the same locale as your parents.   LTA is an annual benefit.

Your most likely Infantry Regular Force postings would be Gagetown, NB (2 RCR), Petawawa (1 RCR and 3 RCR), (2 PPCLI) Shilo, MB and (1 PPCLI and 3 PPCLI are based in) Edmonton.   If you are French then you could go to Valcartier, PQ.


----------



## Rebel_RN (19 Jul 2005)

Thanks Gunner, since I would love to go to Gagetown or Petewawa, I will probably be sent to MB...lol. Thanks again for the info.

Rebel


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Jul 2005)

I would really really like to be sent to edmonton with 1 or 3vp, but I guess once my training is over.... again..... i could be anywhere =(
I thought you used to be able to choose a preference (not so much batallion, but regiment at least) and they would try to get you there.
Is it more random today?


----------



## 45506445210414924 (19 Jul 2005)

They should tell you in your interview that you will be going wherever you are needed


----------



## GO!!! (19 Jul 2005)

RN

Just a quick question - are you an RN, and if so, why in god's name are you trying to a) seperate yourself from your family for 3 years b) joining a trade in which you will gain no relevant job experience, and be paid a fraction of what you would make as an army Nurse?

Be careful what decisions you make right now, the repercussions last awhile...


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Jul 2005)

damn.... well ill cross my fingers then I guess.Unless I end up in shilo which i hear really sucks, none of the other bases could possibly be worse than where im living now =p


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jul 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> damn.... well ill cross my fingers then I guess.Unless I end up in shilo which i hear really sucks, none of the other bases could possibly be worse than where im living now =p



There is ALWAYS worse............ALWAYS !!


----------



## 45506445210414924 (19 Jul 2005)

can i just ask this simple question though? whats so bad about the deal with Shilo?


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Jul 2005)

well from what Ive been told, tis in the middle of nowhere, with nothing to do , and record high suicide rates.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (19 Jul 2005)

"well from what Ive been told, tis in the middle of nowhere "  -jmackenzie_15

I'm not one for stirring up a thread on a message board, but according to your profile buddy, your Infantry....enough said.

Mike F.


----------



## Rebel_RN (19 Jul 2005)

GO,

   To answer your questions, yes I am a nurse 
A) I'm not trying to separate myself from my family, but rather allowing myself to follow my dreams. I understand that it is a long absence but I am in a position right now to be able to do so, i don't have any children to worry about at this point and my fiance is behind me in whatever I choose. It is my turn now to follow my dreams.
B) I will be joining a trade in which I want to join, and the experience that I gain from such trade will most defiantly be relevant experience, but if you mean no experience in the field that I am currently in then that is something I will accept. It's not a numbers issue with me, sure I enjoy nursing, and sure I would make more money as an army nurse but as of right now with the information that has been given to me via the RC and my own searches I am strongly leaning towards infantry. As well, i have also been told that after term has been served I will be able to change if I am so inclined to do so and if there is a need for me at that present time. Thanks for the warning though.

Rebel


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Jul 2005)

Then why would you say that?

"I'm not one for stirring up a thread on a message board, but according to your profile buddy, your Infantry....enough said."

What are you saying? Infantry soldiers are second class troops that dont deserve the same living conditions as everyone else?


----------



## Island Ryhno (19 Jul 2005)

Mike F. said:
			
		

> "well from what Ive been told, tis in the middle of nowhere "  -jmackenzie_15
> 
> I'm not one for stirring up a thread on a message board, but according to your profile buddy, your Infantry....enough said.
> 
> Mike F.



What's that all about?


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Jul 2005)

Good question.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Jul 2005)

Mike the Clown,

According to YOUR profile you are still a civilian, and according to your recent posts, one with demonstrable lack of military experience. 

So, why don't you sum up until you are at the very least, qualified to put your pants on  in a military manner.

Cheers


----------



## 45506445210414924 (19 Jul 2005)

OK OK getting out of hand here ha ha.  

I think I'll back track my steps here for a second ha

A) As far as I've heard from these posts you are allowed to request where your little heart desires to go, you wish to go to Edmonton, excellent choice I may say, yet unfortunately (again reading over several peoples experiences) you get posted anywhere that is needed.

B) Okay, Shilo may be out in the middle of nowhere, nothing much to do etc. (again from what I've heard) But seriously man, what are you expecting? Doesn't every Battalion have its up's and down's? 

C) No, I'm not saying Infantry Soldiers are _"second class troops that don't deserve the same living conditions as everyone else"_ I believe that every aspect of the CF should be treated equal, yet after continuously reading the Canadian Forces Recruiting website, specifically on the Infantry Soldier, I *"assumed"* that living conditions would be less of a concern? Understandably though everyone may have different tastes to certain living conditions, I for one love getting hot and sweaty with the mud chest high and bugs biting   Honestly though if I did offend you/anyone with that statement, I apologize as for I was *assuming.*

We'll best of luck to you in the future* jmackenzie_15*

*Assumption:* A statement that is assumed to be true and from which a conclusion can be drawn<---I preformed by making my remark earlier

Cheers

Mike F.


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Jul 2005)

jmackenzie_15  says, Shilo has record high suicide rates - jmac - I ask - Are you making stuff up to look smart or telling everyone something you think you heard or read or do you have some evidence to back up this statement.  Suicides happen in every city, town and Base.  See StatsCan@ http://www40.statcan.ca/l01/cst01/health01.htm - approx. 47/100,000 (age 19-65), so the CF could expect to experience approx. 25 per year.  Scary isn't it.


----------



## DrSize (20 Jul 2005)

I think it would help recruit much better candidates if they had bases closer to cities.   I know alot of guys that would have loved a career in the CF but choice other paths simply because they would never want to be posted to Shilo, Petewawa, or Gagetown....and I do not blame them one bit!!!   I am not saying the bases should be in Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto, Montreal but at least have them in decent cities like they use too (London, Winnipeg etc).   This way young single soldiers can enjoy their time off and take in a professional sports game, goto a happening bar, meet a potential quality girlfriend.   Older soldiers with families would have alot more family activities to take in on time off, they could actually buy a house and expect a decent return on it, the spouse could actually work at a job that ties in her education and experience.

I think this is huge disadvantage for recruiting and retaining for the CF.   No one wants to goto buttfuck Shilo or Petewawa or Gagetown.


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Jul 2005)

DrSize - when the bases in your world are located closer to cities - where would you put the ranges - downtown.   People in cities complain about the noise from parties or trains - imagine what they would think of Regimental 3 rounds fire for effect or a battle run in their backyard.

The dust storms in Shilo caused by a German Panzer BG on the move to the ranges left a fine coating of dust throughout the entire PMQ area - inside and out.

Soldiers used to use the Bases as a place to sleep between field deployments.

Those soldiers in Edmonton get to spend a few hours on the road to get to a Training Area that does not have Timmie's within a hour radius.   At least in Shilo or Petawawa a soldier is seldom more than 10 or 20 minute drive home or to a Tim's.

I have lived 4 years in Shilo, 4+ years in Gagetown, 3+ years in Petawawa and 4 years in Ottawa.   All 3 bases win out over my 4 years in Ottawa riding a stupid bus to work and dressing in DEU 12 months of the year.   These Bases have been in place for more than 50 years - let's move them to attract more troops who want to have the comforts of home - that will surely prepare them better for Op Tours.

I guess in your world there are no potential quality girlfriends living or working on bases, maybe that's because all of the soldiers in uniform who have adjusted to life on isolated bases already scooped them.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jul 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> DrSize - when the bases in your world are located closer to cities - where would you put the ranges - downtown.   People in cities complain about the noise from parties or trains - imagine what they would think of Regimental 3 rounds fire for effect or a battle run in their backyard.



kinda like the rsidents of noth Edmonton enduring explosions, gun fire, hellicopters and tanks durring URBAN RAM in 2001  ;D


----------



## Springroll (21 Jul 2005)

I am hoping for a posting to Gagetown if I can not get closer to Halifax. 
We own a house and with hubby being in the navy, Gagetown would be 
the closest for me to get back home on weekends and such.

Petawawa isn't all that bad, either
My bestest friend in the world is posted there with the RCD's and she loves it.

Shilo, according to my sister, is a hole. I personally don't know, so I can't really comment on it.


----------



## canadianblue (22 Jul 2005)

> I think it would help recruit much better candidates if they had bases closer to cities.  I know alot of guys that would have loved a career in the CF but choice other paths simply because they would never want to be posted to Shilo, Petewawa, or Gagetown....and I do not blame them one bit!!!  I am not saying the bases should be in Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto, Montreal but at least have them in decent cities like they use too (London, Winnipeg etc).  This way young single soldiers can enjoy their time off and take in a professional sports game, goto a happening bar, meet a potential quality girlfriend.  Older soldiers with families would have alot more family activities to take in on time off, they could actually buy a house and expect a decent return on it, the spouse could actually work at a job that ties in her education and experience.
> 
> I think this is huge disadvantage for recruiting and retaining for the CF.  No one wants to goto buttfuck Shilo or Petewawa or Gagetown.



I don't really care where I'm posted, and I certainly won't turn down what could be a possible rewarding potential career simply because I won't be sent out to Petawa or Shilo. As well I'm sure that their are bars or places were I could entertain myself in smaller centers.


----------



## ChopperHead (31 Jul 2005)

Personally I would like to be posted to Petawawa. I like the small town atmosphere and would like to stay in Ontario. Cost of living is considerably cheeper to compared to Edmonton at least.





Kyle.


----------



## neuromancer (31 Jul 2005)

Yeah, I really dont care where Im posted, Im already married and Im pretty sure we'll be happy as clams 
anywhere they choose to send us.

cheers!


----------



## strongchristian (31 Jul 2005)

Some good points brought up here. I understand the bases need to be at least somewhat distanced from cities because of what goes on in them, but too isolated does not seem good at all. As mentioned most soldiers are single and need to meet other people, live it up a bit outside the base, etc. It seems most CF bases are just too far away from anything. Some though, like Comox, are at least in a fairly sized town and there's some great stuff (i.e. beach) out there on Vancouver Island if you travel a bit further. Or maybe I'm just BC-biased


----------



## GO!!! (31 Jul 2005)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> Personally I would like to be posted to Petawawa. I like the small town atmosphere and would like to stay in Ontario. Cost of living is considerably cheeper to compared to Edmonton at least.



Until you factor in the PST and provincial taxes that is. Then you could consider that a house purchased in Edmonton will appreciate significantly over both the short and long term, while one in Pet will remain stagnant. Then your spouse could find a decent job in the booming Alberta market, instead of working part time at Canex.... or you could be posted to Pet. For these and other reasons, Edmonton was my choice.

You will also notice a large number of RCRs re-badging to come west for the opportunities afforded them and their families. But to each his own I guess....


----------



## meni0n (31 Jul 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Petawawa isn't all that bad, either
> My bestest friend in the world is posted there with the RCD's and she loves it.



Does her last name start with an M and end with a Y?



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> Then you could consider that a house purchased in Edmonton will appreciate significantly over both the short and long term, while one in Pet will remain stagnant.



The house market exploded in the recent years here in Pet from what I was told. People who bought their house couple a years ago for 85k now get it appraised at 140k. And the prices are still going up due to Pet growing.


----------



## Springroll (31 Jul 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Does her last name start with an M and end with a Y?



No. Her last name is Simard, Danielle Simard(maiden name is Paulin)


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Until you factor in the PST and provincial taxes that is. Then you could consider that a house purchased in Edmonton will appreciate significantly over both the short and long term, while one in Pet will remain stagnant. Then your spouse could find a decent job in the booming Alberta market, instead of working part time at Canex.... or you could be posted to Pet. For these and other reasons, Edmonton was my choice.
> 
> You will also notice a large number of RCRs re-badging to come west for the opportunities afforded them and their families. But to each his own I guess....



I am on crse in Edmonton now, (from Petawawa) and it still never ceases to amaze me how expensive everything in Alberta is these days.   For a province with no Sales Tax, only GST, things are not in anyway any cheaper than in the East.

Can anyone tell me why a Tim Horton's Large Double Double costs me $1.40 in Edmonton, but only $1.35 in Pet?   PST and GST in Ontario and a Timmies is still cheaper.   I noticed the same thing in Gagetown last summer with the "Harmonized Sales Tax".   How come a Timmies in a "Have Not Province" costs more?

PS.  I am selling my house in Pet at a tidy profit, could have got more I am sure, but sold it quick to a fellow who wants to live close to family.  The housing market in Pet is not any more stagnant than anywhere else that has a large military community, in fact it is a sellers market.


----------



## Island Ryhno (1 Aug 2005)

George, the Tim Hortons coffee prices were supposed to have gone up across the board. One shiny nickel on every addiction liquid. Apparantely someone forgot to tell Ontario.  ;D


----------

